# Filing this week.



## donie (Oct 12, 2011)

Filing for divorce this week. I sure hate for it to come to this but i am out of choices. Maybe this will wake her up but i dont think it will. Life goes on today. I love her and i am worried for her. I talked to a lady that worked with my wife. She told me alot of bad stuff about the guy. She quit there and filed sexual harassment on him. He does alot of touching and things like that. She also told me that he picks on my W specifically. She put it as sadistic jokes. W will be walking and he will trip her and she falls into tables. He tripped her one time in front of customers and she fell flat on her face in front of everyone. Last time i seen her she had alot of bruises on her arms. But it has came to this. I so badly want to kick his ass. I just cant believe she is putting up with that stuff from him. It hurts me so bad knowing the way he is treating her. So i will be filing so that i can heal and be on with my life. I will inform all how things are going. I appreciate everyones advice and support. This just really sucks.


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Keep your head up. Sometimes it does not make sense what they are doing. You will go through alot of emotions just do what you need to do so you can move forward.


----------

